# ευρυθμία



## MelidonisM (Nov 22, 2012)

Στα μεν αγγλικά, eurythmy είναι εσωτερική τεχνοπαιδαγωγική μέθοδος του Ρούντολφ Στάινερ με χορό, θέατρο, και μουσική· ιδού και βίντεο.
(θα προτιμούσα ευρυθμισμό, μιας και υπάρχουν eurythmists)
Στα δε αρχαία, από όπου και ο ευρωπαϊκός όρος, εὐρυθμία είναι η χάρη, η αρμονία στον λόγο, στη μουσική, 
στην κίνηση του σώματος, στο ήθος κτλ.

Να ακολουθήσει την "κοινωνική αρμονία = social harmony" δεν ηλεβλέπω το social eurythmy.

Οπότε καταλήγουμε σε ομαλή λειτουργία, ευταξία, αρμονία, και άλλα παρόμοια, περίπου συνώνυμα· 
smooth operation of society, smooth/proper/orderly functioning, efficient operation (εύρυθμη λειτουργία), 
αγγλικό μονολεκτικό δεν βρίσκω, αντίθετο του malfunction. 

παραδείγματα από συμφραζόμενα:
_αποκατάσταση της κοινωνικής ευρυθμίας και της έννομης τάξης
υποχρέωση του κράτους να φροντίζει για την ευρυθμία της πόλης
Τόση ευρυθμία ούτε στην Αφρική_
_ Με αυτές τις θέσεις, που θα συνοψίζαμε με μια έκφραση του ιδίου* «η άγρια ευρυθμία των κανόνων», ο Κανγκιλέμ σφράγισε τον προβληματισμό της γενιάς του_ (Περιοδικό Θέσεις) *που δεν ηλευρίσκω, ίσως και να μεταφράστηκε έτσι η régularité sauvage
Εκεί βασιλεύει η ευρυθμία, η ευγένεια και η γενναιοδωρία (εδώ θα έλεγα απλώς harmony)


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι να προσθέσω. Αναρωτήθηκα για το _orderliness_, αλλά είναι περισσότερο η τακτικότητα, η αγάπη για την τάξη.


----------

